# Skip forward button on 722k only 5 seconds?



## Borgie (Dec 30, 2006)

Yesterday I sat down to watch My Sunday shows I missed while out of town. The skip forward button only goes 5 seconds ahead instead of the 30 it used to. Was there an update that did this? 

Is this part of the lawsuit they are in now about the auto-skip? I looked at that thread and didn't see anything.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Not an update and may be a glitch, have you tried to reboot the receiver?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It's a glitch... but it could be recording-specific. Check to see if it behaves this way all the time or only on recordings from a certain channel OR a specific recording.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Try unplugging the receiver from the electrical outlet for 10 seconds to reboot the receiver. Use the feature after it completes the reboot process to see if it is resolved. Please let me know if it continues. Thanks.



Borgie said:


> Yesterday I sat down to watch My Sunday shows I missed while out of town. The skip forward button only goes 5 seconds ahead instead of the 30 it used to. Was there an update that did this?
> 
> Is this part of the lawsuit they are in now about the auto-skip? I looked at that thread and didn't see anything.


----------



## windskisong (Aug 2, 2013)

It continues. Also, now the skip backwards has the erratic behavior described in other posts, and sometimes skip forward suddenly decides to jump to the end of the show.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hard drive may be going south.


----------

